# Windows 7 GIF images not animating



## Dopamin3

Don't open it in windows picture viewer, it does not support it. Open it with a browser like Firefox or IE or something else.


----------



## CowColor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
Don't open it in windows picture viewer, it does not support it. Open it with a browser like Firefox or IE or something else.

yeah it works like that, but is there any other way instead of using the browser?

Thanks


----------



## halifax1

You cannot view GIFs unless you use your browser or another application that supports viewing them.

The easiest solution is to right click the .GIF, and click "Open With", then "Browse", and lastly find the Internet Explorer application, and click "Always Open With.." which will automatically open the browser to view GIF images.


----------



## CowColor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *halifax1* 
You cannot view GIFs unless you use your browser or another application that supports viewing them.

The easiest solution is to right click the .GIF, and click "Open With", then "Browse", and lastly find the Internet Explorer application, and click "Always Open With.." which will automatically open the browser to view GIF images.

Ok, i understand now.

Thanks to the both of you.


----------



## Dopamin3

Give Irfanview a try, you might like it. It is an image viewer that supports many file types.


----------

